# July 2008 "beer Free" Challenge



## SJW (16/6/08)

OK, In 5 years I have never had more than a day or two off the beer. So I propose that the month of July as many of us as possible go off the beer and we record our experience here for all to see. We will use this forum to support each other. 
I am going to give it a go anyway.

Steve


----------



## Adamt (16/6/08)

I would take it slow... like weening a smoker off cigarettes.

I would say "July 2008, 1 or 2 AFDs per week, August 2008, 3 AFDs per week, then first week of september alcohol free".


----------



## therook (16/6/08)

WTF.......you bumped your head again Steve.

I have 4 days off the grog every week and had a liver test last week which came back with flying colors, but good luck in your quest

Rook


----------



## Stuster (16/6/08)

Go for it, Steve.

I had February off (inspired by PoMo's efforts) and felt better for it (at least by mid-March  ). Good to have a break of routine more than anything else IMO.


----------



## kevnlis (16/6/08)

Easy for me, had two months off already. Cider, wine and spirits are a different story all together...


----------



## white.grant (16/6/08)

I've put on 7 kgs since joining the forum, so a month off would be excellent.

grant


----------



## Fents (16/6/08)

^ tried exercise? wait that would constitute strenuous movement, scrap that idea.


----------



## glennheinzel (16/6/08)

Grantw said:


> I've put on 7 kgs since joining the forum, so a month off would be excellent.
> 
> grant



Maybe its this forum which is the problem? It seems to be affecting me too!


----------



## joecast (16/6/08)

sorry steve, i wish you the best if its what you want, but i end up with enough afds each month without giving up for a whole month. 31 days?? man thats just scarry.
wish i had a support group to go off chocolate and cakes and the like  
joe


----------



## Dave86 (16/6/08)

Bugger! I thought I read "free beer" not beer free


----------



## Blackfish (16/6/08)

+1 for weight gain since I started brewing.

+10Kgs actually...  

Go for it lads, as with other sport, I will be over here cheering you on from the sideline!


----------



## SJW (16/6/08)

> WTF.......you bumped your head again Steve.


 :lol: :lol: 
I tend to do things in a big way when I do em. I think this will be easier (for me) than doing and AFD a week. Also I will put a soda water and a Ginger Beer on tap in place of the beer. But keep 2 taps of beer on for visitors. I bought 4 750ml bottles of that Bunderburg Ginger beer cordial and it tastes great with soda water so I will mix that up in a keg. I will never brew GB again. $3.99 per bottle of the styrup.

Steve


----------



## voota (16/6/08)

Crazy talk. 

+1 person who read the title as 'free beer'.

No drinking means no brewing, and I personally couldn't live without either. Good luck to anyone who gives it a go though.


----------



## MVZOOM (16/6/08)

Steve - sounds like a good idea. I need to re-plenish supplies etc and havn't had a decent stab at not drinking for a while. Also gave up smoking yesterday, so it all goes well together....

Cheers - MIke


----------



## pbrosnan (16/6/08)

SJW said:


> OK, In 5 years I have never had more than a day or two off the beer. So I propose that the month of July as many of us as possible go off the beer and we record our experience here for all to see. We will use this forum to support each other.
> I am going to give it a go anyway.
> 
> Steve



How come there's no "you've got to be kidding" option?


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/08)

Yeah my gut's getting bigger, so I'm gonna give it a go.... expect me to fall by the wayside within 3 days, though.  
The HBG pizza nights will be my start/finish dates (that makes it just over a month).

Question, does tasting the hydrometer tube count? Might have to call someone over to "help".


----------



## winkle (16/6/08)

It'd make the QLD July Case-Swap interesting.
"More tea vicar Incider?"
"Cucumber sandwichs with the orange cordial, Ross?"
:lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/08)

Too scary to even contemplate.

Steve I see your idea is getting hammered in your straw poll too.

That being said I've modified my habits from just 1 AFD per week (Monday) to including Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday.

So 4 AFDs per week is at least a step in the right direction.  

Warren -


----------



## SJW (16/6/08)

> No drinking means no brewing, and I personally couldn't live without either. Good luck to anyone who gives it a go though.


No way, I will be brewing like crazy. It will be a chance to properly condition up some lagers.


----------



## SJW (16/6/08)

> Steve I see your idea is getting hammered in your straw poll too.



Thats 7 more blokes than I thought would put their hand up!


----------



## mika (16/6/08)

Hmmm...tempting. I usually have Mon - Thurs as AFD's anyway and Sunday's generally a pretty light session...oh, no hang on...apparently it's still a 'binge' <_<
I was contemplating a month off, it might inspire me to brew rather than drink and give me a chance to catch up...I'll have to think about it. Might be a good recovery from next weeks visit to Sydney.


----------



## Adamt (16/6/08)

The problem is a 1 month sabbatical is not going to change your drinking habits. Fad diet, anyone?


----------



## Julez (16/6/08)

Rukh said:


> Maybe its this forum which is the problem? It seems to be affecting me too!



I reckon! More thinking about beer + more talking about beer = more drinking beer! Especially with all the encouragement - try this, try that and comparison of your own beer to commercials for learning purposes. 

I'm glad the AFD thing has been mentioned a bit lately though, so the forum may be part of the problem, but it is seemingly part of the solution too. It's everywhere!!


----------



## PostModern (16/6/08)

I take the odd month off the beer too. Don't let anyone put you off, SJW, you'll feel a lot better at the end of the month and maintaining a healthy number of AFDs afterwards becomes easier, too.

EDIT: But no, I won't join you this July. I've got some big beers planned.


----------



## staggalee (16/6/08)

SJW said:


> Thats 7 more blokes than I thought would put their hand up!



lol. Anyone can put their hand up  
Going 10 minutes without a drink and proving it is another matter. :lol: 
Good luck to them tho, and remember-there`s a carrot at the end of every rainbow :beerbang: 

stagga.


----------



## staggalee (16/6/08)

That doesn`t sound right?  

stagga.


----------



## Muggus (16/6/08)

I would, but my July is dedicated to drinking the caseswap beers.


----------



## Kleiny (16/6/08)

interested but one problem and that is my 29th Bday on the 6th and could be a big night 
i could start on the 7th as i dont think i will want another drink that day


----------



## Daawl (16/6/08)

HMMMMMMM!!!!!

Actually sounds like a top idea.

But I have just found that I have run out of storage space as I upped my AFD to 4 in April but was still brewing to old demands.
As i have a blonde to bottle tomorrow and had planned a wheat and pilsner .If I take the whole month off I will have to stop brewing for nearly a month. I just enjoy the actual brewing process too much and either need to start drinking more again or ?????????
So until I find another cupboard or storage area I am just going to have to slow down the brewing.


----------



## InCider (16/6/08)

It's going to be hard with the SE Qld Case Swap and another bash at Batz' Cave. And I know it's not tea and scones! :lol:


----------



## Stuster (16/6/08)

Daawl said:


> I just enjoy the actual brewing process too much and either need to start drinking more again or ?????????



Smaller batches?


----------



## staggalee (16/6/08)

Iwould give it up for a month, but it`s too late now...... too late {sob} :icon_drool2: 

stagga.


----------



## grod5 (16/6/08)

Good Idea Steve and I hope all goes well. I just had a 2 week break and felt better so 1 month make a difference. I now have 4 AFDs per week unles there is a special occasion like a public holiday, state of origion or a tomorrow.

good luck

daniel


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (16/6/08)

Well Im already 2 weeks into a needed break and was intending to stay that way for awhile so Im in for July as well. This way I get all my AFD out of the way in one hit and then I can drink solid for the rest of the year. Im all for averages!

BDB


----------



## Tony (16/6/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Steve - sounds like a good idea. I need to re-plenish supplies etc and havn't had a decent stab at not drinking for a while. Also gave up smoking yesterday, so it all goes well together....
> 
> Cheers - MIke



I will call the police and have them set up a 2 mile exclusion zone around your house to protect the public :lol:


----------



## lokpikn (16/6/08)

I'm keen to give it a go as i thought i would do this for the month of june. I started late on the 9th and ended up drinking last night so 7 days was good. 

Just a warm up for july bring it on. Beer guts unite in the dominance of the alcohol free world.


Opps just had a few


----------



## QldKev (16/6/08)

I saw the poll and thought yes a day off beer during July sounds like a good idea. Then I realise you meant the month off it. :chug: 

I voted no!

QldKev


----------



## matti (16/6/08)

Hmmm, I've got 2 Birthdays to go to...
Both are pretty much Beer related events....
A Good idea, but no go zone for me.
Good luck

Hail the "Liver"


----------



## SJW (16/6/08)

> Well Im already 2 weeks into a needed break and was intending to stay that way for awhile so Im in for July as well. This way I get all my AFD out of the way in one hit and then I can drink solid for the rest of the year. Im all for averages!


That was my plan....to get the years AFD's over with so I can go hard....again  
The reason I don't have many AFD's is I am sooooo keen to empty a keg and fill it with my next brew.
The soda water and Ginger Beer will keep the arm lubricated and half the taps flowing anyway.

Steve


----------



## MVZOOM (16/6/08)

Tony said:


> I will call the police and have them set up a 2 mile exclusion zone around your house to protect the public :lol:



mate - you're not too far from the truth. I need to get rid of a whole heap of nervous energy at the moment. Had a chat to the kids about it, to tell them that Daddy might be a little bit short tempered over the next month... don't know if it sunk in.

Eating salty crackers right now... going to be nice and strung out tomorrow I guess! :angry: 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Gerard_M (17/6/08)

I honestly don't think I drink enough to bother. I don't have any planned AFD's I just drink beer when I feel like drinking beer, & if I don't then I don't.
Started work at 7am & finished at 11.30pm, I am currently having a cuppa tea in front of the cricket. I haven't had a beer since last Weds or Thurs!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bugwan (17/6/08)

Sorry Steve, I can't make it. July's for stouts!


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/08)

MVZOOM said:


> mate - you're not too far from the truth. I need to get rid of a whole heap of nervous energy at the moment. Had a chat to the kids about it, to tell them that Daddy might be a little bit short tempered over the next month... don't know if it sunk in.
> 
> Eating salty crackers right now... going to be nice and strung out tomorrow I guess! :angry:
> 
> Cheers - Mike


All the best with giving up the smokes too, Mike.


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/08)

voota said:


> +1 person who read the title as 'free beer'.


+2

I might give it a go. I hadnt had an AFmonth for ages. Then again I usually only drink on the Fri/sat/sun


----------



## staggalee (17/6/08)

Tony said:


> I will call the police and have them set up a 2 mile exclusion zone around your house to protect the public :lol:



Aaaaa yes- and THAT`S going straight to the pool room. :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Murcluf (17/6/08)

July is right in the middle of brewing season for me so it ain't going happen, but I might give it a try during March or November they are the cusp months between the two seasons Drinking Season and Brewing Season


----------



## nt_jester (17/6/08)

Not for me... My neighbour would put an end to my AFDs come a friday afternoon... He tends to help me drink my kegs... :chug:


----------



## SJW (19/6/08)

Drink up boys, not long to go now. :unsure:


----------



## NME69 (19/6/08)

This is just crazy talk. you guys cant be serious. It's just the alcohol talking, early to bed tonight for you I think . youll be right tomorrow


----------



## SJW (19/6/08)

No mate, it's all facts. Its going to happen. I do need the support of the other 13 saps though. I must addmit I am on a binge now trying to empty a few kegs. Been into doc session lite and a choc porters. Does 6 schooys class as a binge?

Steve


----------



## SJW (19/6/08)

OH and Doc session lite did not end up that lite, 4.5%, its lite for me!


----------



## InCider (19/6/08)

"I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me. And I've just pimped my mash tun!"


----------



## Darren (19/6/08)

Oh sheez,

Thanks Steve. Nice challenge. I am up for it. I am one of the other 13 saps. 

cheers

Darren


----------



## leeboy (19/6/08)

I'm not in for the month steve but if you do need to offload any 1/2 empty kegs ( i mean temptations) for the month then I'm sure I can remove any temptation. Good luck


----------



## mckenry (19/6/08)

SJW said:


> So I propose that the month of July as many of us as possible go off the beer and we record our experience here for all to see.
> Steve



Good luck Steve. Sorry I cant join in. My AF month is February. Firstly, its the SHORTEST :lol: month of the year and you've pretty much had enough beer / roasts / pudding / holiday EXCESS of everything over Christmas, New Year, Oz day etc so Feb is perfect for it. It was always a month off the piss for me as it was pre season rugby training too. I just held onto the tradition even though I'm playing o/35's these days 

EDIT: Good luck though! Its not that hard. Its like giving up the smokes - just never say "I've given up" - just say "I'm off 'em for a while." Next thing you know you've done the month off the beer, and as for the smokes, set the next target.


----------



## Adric Hunter (19/6/08)

my liver needs to earn its keep, im not letting it off easy, count me out


----------



## brendanos (19/6/08)

While I think it's a fantastic idea and would love to join in to show my support, I'm heading to Margaret River in a few weeks to sample the regional wares, so will regrettfully decline. I'm thinking about the mon-thurs thing though. Not that I'm overweight, unhealthy, or an alco, I rarely go a day or two without, and I think that taking some time off so that you learn to recognise that you're drinking intentionally, as opposed to out of habit, routine, or even addiction is a very positive thing. Good luck!


----------



## MVZOOM (20/6/08)

petesbrew said:


> All the best with giving up the smokes too, Mike.



Thanks dude, day 5 and all is going well! I feel a hell of a lot better, more energy and more focus! 

Cheers -Mike


----------



## petesbrew (20/6/08)

I gotta admit, my alco free month will probably be a short one, or broken up.
We've got our half yearly work drinks on the 4th now, damn it, and I'm not knocking back free megaswill - pathetic excuse hey?

Still, I could use a few more afd's and this is pretty much the only month available due to lots of b'day parties in Aug-Dec.


----------



## Josh (20/6/08)

Not gonna commit to it cos then when I have a beer I will feel like a failure. But I'll just not drink beer until I really feel thirsty. I guess that's a half yes.

See how it goes.

Might be a good time to get back on the bike too.


----------



## SJW (20/6/08)

> Oh sheez,
> 
> Thanks Steve. Nice challenge. I am up for it. I am one of the other 13 saps.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Dazza


----------



## petesbrew (25/6/08)

Day 1 for me.... starting early.
Again, I have 2 pissups in the middle... work drinks, and then farewell drinks at the redoak, which breaks up the month a bit... hence starting early.


----------



## SJW (30/6/08)

Drink up boys, last night for a binge. I hope to sample a few Leeboy gave me prior to the BIG DRY SPELL.
I must admit that I am not that excited about doing it now.
Even SWMBO said not to bother. She reckons I could do it and do it easy but she does not want to deal with my withdrawal symptoms. Now I'm worried.

Steve


----------



## petesbrew (30/6/08)

I'm Pete and it's been 6 days since my last drink.
That's a record attempt there already, SJW.  

Thank the lord for Bundaberg Ginger Beer Cordial & soda water.
Yummo.


----------



## newguy (30/6/08)

I'm glad I'm on this side of the international date line. I still have tomorrow to go! B)


----------



## white.grant (30/6/08)

I've decided to start the AFM one night early. My body is now a temple.

grant


----------



## SJW (30/6/08)

> Thank the lord for Bundaberg Ginger Beer Cordial & soda water.



Yep, I made it up with 4 bottles of that in a keg and gassed it, but it pours with heaps of foam. Anyway, that tomorrows problem, for tonight "WE DRINK"


----------



## randyrob (30/6/08)

i went to press the "yes" button on the poll but my finger was to fat and it hit no, is this a sign???


----------



## Armstrong (30/6/08)

"A full month with nothing but wine???"


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/6/08)

I don't understand why we went so crazy. That was non-alcoholic champagne.


Good luck to all those on the alc-free July. I will not be joining you, due to the christmas in july case and my inability to have self discipline (I'm not deluding myself here, I admit it)


----------



## Tyred (30/6/08)

Won't be doing this as I'm still doing 2 afd's per week. 

Besides, I've got a vendor sponsored lunch and afternoon drinks session to go to later this week. Strange that they've decided to hold it before we have finished the project. 

Best of luck with your challenge. Be careful when you get back onto the wagon tho.


----------



## mika (30/6/08)

I'm in. But I'm setting conditions. AHB sanctioned events (read, Brewdays) are exempt...just in case someone in Perth decides to throw a Brewday this month. 



> i went to press the "yes" button on the poll but my finger was to fat and it hit no, is this a sign???



Rob - Yes, ya fat sack of lard. Brew more Mild and less of the APA's


----------



## TerritoryBrew (30/6/08)

I ticked yes and then between then and now I have decided yes, until near the end of the month, becuase of a trip to Canberra and catch up with a few mates.


----------



## white.grant (1/7/08)

Heard about this on the radio this morning http://www.dryjuly.com.au/ we may like to suffer for a good cause(s)

cheers (in a purely non alcoholic toast kind of way)

Grant


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/7/08)

just came across this thread by accident, good luck to all involved. i would suggest shifting focus away from beer in general, excercise might be a good idea. 

i myself will not be involved but i have cut down in the interest of my own health and safety

-Phill


----------



## Frank (1/7/08)

Are you guys doing Beer Free for the month?
Or alcohol free for the month?

http://www.dryjuly.org/

A link to a Dry July sponsorship.

Good luck.


----------



## SJW (3/7/08)

> A link to a Dry July sponsorship.



They stole my idea





> Are you guys doing Beer Free for the month?
> Or alcohol free for the month?



Alcohol, all alcohol. I even went to the pub for lunch yeasterday and got the $10 steak with a free beer and changed it to a coffee. 





> Its now day three of the alcohol free month of July. How is everyone else going?. I am finding a bit harder to get to sleep but also getting more work done at night.
> 
> Can someone point me to the original thread? Moderators, feel free to move this to the original thread.
> 
> ...




Interesting Darren, thats two nights alcohol free and I have not noticed much changes. Only that my head spins counter clockwise and the SWMBO lock herself and the kids in the downstairs office between 5:30pm and 6:30pm, the time when I normally have a few beers. 
But thats the only time I feel a bit stressed as I always, everyday, without fail have 2 beers after work. Apart from that I have been hitting the gym extra hard and am also adding NO TAKEAWAY for this month too. So I hope to trim the waist line a bit too.
I will be brewing 4 brews during July. I have done a CAP, and Oktoberfest and plan to do a Dortmunder and an English Bitter. So come August I will have 4 full kegs. Maybe I should put in for a few a/l days in Agust.

Steve

ps. I just realised the Tour De France starts this weekend. Every year I brew a special Belgian strong brew for those long cold, late nights watching the tour. Oh well I will just have to stock up on Milo. Not the same really.


----------



## WitWonder (3/7/08)

petesbrew said:


> All the best with giving up the smokes too, Mike.



He's not "giving up" anything. He's getting something back.


----------



## hoohaaman (3/7/08)

I'm trying the opposite,even with mates drinking stock.I never have enough room for how often I brew.

I have way too much stock and nowhere to put it.I love brewing,but just don't drink enough(maybe two nights per week).I also love variety,so different styles tend to last a while.

Brewing has become so addictive,and relaxing that I just brew  .Mates who use to K+k have now given up and we have a keg swap and go, going.


----------



## white.grant (3/7/08)

I'm sleeping like a baby and waking up feeling refreshed. I think friday night is going to be the acid test though.  

grant


----------



## Darren (3/7/08)

SJW said:


> Interesting Darren, thats two nights alcohol free and I have not noticed much changes. Only that my head spins counter clockwise and the SWMBO lock herself and the kids in the downstairs office between 5:30pm and 6:30pm, the time when I normally have a few beers.
> But thats the only time I feel a bit stressed as I always, everyday, without fail have 2 beers after work. Apart from that I have been hitting the gym extra hard and am also adding NO TAKEAWAY for this month too. So I hope to trim the waist line a bit too.
> I will be brewing 4 brews during July. I have done a CAP, and Oktoberfest and plan to do a Dortmunder and an English Bitter. So come August I will have 4 full kegs. Maybe I should put in for a few a/l days in Agust.
> 
> Steve




Hey Steve,

Could be the stress of the new job on top of it all.

could have done with a few tonight

cheers

Darren


----------



## amiddler (3/7/08)

My hat off to all those taking on the challenge. Steve please let us know how much weight you loose at the end of the month. I don't drink allot, maybe 2-3 nights and only 3-4 beers a session, so cutting out all together would see me with not enough bottles to put my latest brew in. (Damn shame that :lol: ) 

Drew


----------



## Stuster (3/7/08)

h34r: 

Sorry about that. Couldn't resist. You can do it, everyone. :super:


----------



## Darren (3/7/08)

Bastard 8)


----------



## barls (3/7/08)

i switched to wine and cyser


----------



## SJW (3/7/08)

> Hey Steve,
> 
> Could be the stress of the new job on top of it all.
> 
> ...



Keep up the good work mate. Saturday and Sunday arvo's will be hard for me. I am feeling pretty good though. I must say that almost all day and even when I am sleeping I am thinking about beer or brewing. Esspecially with my first decoctions coming up.

STUSTER "YOU SUCK"  I love it.

Steve


----------



## PostModern (3/7/08)

You guys are into day 3 of no booze and struggling? Man am I glad I have 2-3 AFD's per week most weeks. Just think, at the end of the month you'll have the confidence to go booze free now and again  

Stu, you've been taunting and teasing all over the place lately, but that was just nasty


----------



## joshuahardie (4/7/08)

Hmmm
5 days in and i am suddenly getting a mysterious headache. 

Huzzah for detox....


----------



## Stuster (4/7/08)

PostModern said:


> Stu, you've been taunting and teasing all over the place lately, but that was just nasty



Sorry.

_*Stuster goes to naughty chair to think about what he's done.*_


----------



## white.grant (4/7/08)

I'm bottling my first AG, a brown ale, tonight. 

By the end of July it should be just right. Only 27 more days to go.


----------



## petesbrew (4/7/08)

Breaking the drought for a couple of events over July, namely the work pissup last night.
2 hours of free booze is a nasty mix, especially beer No.2, a VB, urgh... what a mistake.

We actually have a breathalyser in the office (OH&S alcohol policy), and I blew 0.00 this morning... feeling like utter crap though.
I have no one to blame but myself.

Anyway, back on the wagon, or is it off the wagon?
I was actually enjoying the beer free period. I get more done at nights.


----------



## SJW (4/7/08)

OK boys, we are on our own now for the weekend. Kepp the faith, be strong and do it for the team (and your liver). I have been to two farwells this week and have gone the ice water both times.


Steve


----------



## InCider (7/7/08)

Moderators - could we move this thread to 'Humour & Jokes' please?


----------



## Snow (7/7/08)

And here I was thinking this is the Aussiehomebrewer forum, when it seems it's actually the Aussieteetotalers forum! <_< h34r:


----------



## SJW (7/7/08)

> And here I was thinking this is the Aussiehomebrewer forum, when it seems it's actually the Aussieteetotalers forum


I guess you voted NO snow?

For those who are doing the challenge, I found it pretty easy this weekend. I have been keeping the brewing part of my brain active by designing more brews and brewing some new styles. I am planning my first decoction brew for next week.

Steve


----------



## lokpikn (7/7/08)

I fell off the wagon all ready on Saturday night watching the footy at the country club. But i will still be trying my best to get back on. I went out with the wife on Friday night and said i would be happy to be the driver so then i CANT drink so that worked well for me.

At home its not to hard as i drank all my bottled beer before hand in June and i stuffed my fridge up which hold my kegs in so all my kegs are warm.

Im still brewing heaps made 100 ltrs on the weekend and another 100 planed in a fortnight so at least i will have most of my kegs full but i still need a chest freezer for them.

Good luck to those who have been able to stay dry.


----------



## Wardhog (7/7/08)

WitWonder said:


> He's not "giving up" anything. He's getting something back.



Yep, Allen Carr got me off the fags, too.


----------



## Darren (7/7/08)

One week down, no probs.


----------



## SJW (11/7/08)

OK Kiddies, weekend number 2. Chin up, stay strong almost halfway through. Its a bit sad though, I am brewing like a mad man and have planned my drinking session for the 1st of August. I will start with a pint of CAP, then an Oktoberfest, then a Dortmundr and finish with what ever I brew next week, maybe a tripple decoction Pilsner. I have already washed my favourite beer glass ready for the big day.
Sad I know.

Steve


----------



## therook (11/7/08)

Shit the beers went down well at lunch time......keep going fellas your doing a good job

Cheers  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/08)

SJW said:


> Sad I know.



Maybe sadder than you think... Read on.  

*UNC study links alcohol abstinence with depression*

Cutting back on drinking could possibly lead to feelings of depression, according to findings from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. 

UNC researchers at the Bowles Center for Alcohol Studies announced the results of their study Tuesday. The findings appear online in the journal Neuropsychopharmacology. 

Senior study author Clyde Hodge, a psychiatry professor at UNC, says the research "establishes a causal link between abstinence from alcohol drinking and depression." In the study, mice that voluntarily drank alcohol for 28 days exhibited depression-like behavior 14 days after they stopped drinking. 

"This research provides the first evidence that long-term abstinence from moderate alcohol drinking - rather than drinking per se - leads to a negative mood state, depression," Hodge wrote in a statement. 

UNC researchers postulate that the abstinence from alcohol after drinking somehow impairs the brain's ability to create new nerve cells. Recent studies show that the development of the nerve cells could regulate people's mood; thus, UNC says, impaired creation could lead to feelings of depression. 

The study also found that treatment with an antidepressant drug during abstinence prevents the development of depression, a statement says. The authors of the study say their work could help lead to better treatment options for people who quit drinking. 

UNC's research was supported by the National Institutes of Health. 


Warren -


----------



## Steve (11/7/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Maybe sadder than you think... Read on.
> 
> *UNC study links alcohol abstinence with depression*
> 
> ...



how on earth do they measure depression in mice......give it a prod and shout c'mon ya little f*&^#@#$er smile!


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/08)

Steve said:


> how on earth do they measure depression in mice......give it a prod and shout c'mon ya little f*&^#@#$er smile!



I think they play them Nirvana music and leave a little shotgun in the cage. B) 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (11/7/08)

anybody see the liver transplant on Catalyst last night


----------



## SJW (11/7/08)

> anybody see the liver transplant on Catalyst last night





> UNC study links alcohol abstinence with depression



Your killing me fellas


----------



## SJW (11/7/08)

Glad I missed it really!

Catalyst: Don't Die Young: The Liver
8:00pm Thursday, 10 Jul 2008 
Education CC G Website
In series 2 of Don't Die Young hip young English doctor and anatomist Dr Alice Roberts returns with this user's guide to our essential organs, and takes a closer look at how the organs deal with the challenges of modern life, and what we can do to look after them.

In episode three, Dr Alice looks at the ticking time bomb which is the liver. With liver disease on the increase both from alcohol and other causes, it's estimated that within 30 years obesity will overtake alcohol as the primary cause of cirrhosis. It's estimated by the British Liver Trust that one in ten of us will suffer from some form of liver disease at some point in our lives, yet often the liver doesn't complain until it's too late.

As 50% of liver disease is believed to be alcohol related - and in today's society we're drinking more than ever before - this episode follows a mother and daughter whose lifestyles are reflective of many people's experience with alcohol. Both enjoy alcohol but have very different drinking patterns - Mum Julie entertains as part of her job two or three times a week, whereas daughter Katy will go for days without alcohol but then binge drinks on party nights. They agree to keep a drinks diary for a week and then review the sobering results with Dr Alice. Alice then sets about explaining how the liver works, and what impact alcohol consumption will have on this vital organ.

Dr Alice then follows the story of Philip Parker, whose cirrhosis has recently developed into liver cancer, as he waits on the liver transplant list. Finally, Philip gets the call he's been waiting for and so begins an anxious but potentially life saving operation as surgeons are filmed replacing his liver.

And she visits scientists at Newcastle University who hope, in the long term, to be able to grow replacement livers from stem cells obtained from a baby's umbilical cord.

This six-part health documentary series is essential viewing, giving practical and fun guidance on how to keep the body's organs working at peak performance.

Catalyst: Don't Die Young will be repeated on ABC2 - Friday, July 11 at 5:30pm


Also showing on ABC
- 1:30pm Tuesday, July 15


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/7/08)

I have to confess that after watching the lovely Dr Alice Roberts last night, I have started a consumption tally sheet for the coming week.

Pete


----------



## PostModern (11/7/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> *UNC study links alcohol abstinence with depression*
> 
> The study also found that treatment with an antidepressant drug during abstinence prevents the development of depression, a statement says. The authors of the study say their work could help lead to better means for pharmaceutical companies to cash in on people who quit drinking.




Fixed that bit for you


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/08)

PostModern said:


> Fixed that bit for you


 :lol: Why not? The docs dole out yippie beans like aspros these days anyway.

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (11/7/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> I think they play them Nirvana music and leave a little shotgun in the cage. B)
> 
> Warren -


yeah, but do they put an ugly mouse in there with too much lipstick, a broken nose and heroin addiction to help pull the trigger?

 

Back on topic, I haven't been very thirsty lately, but have only been managing one small glass of Belgian GSA or bottle of Schneider (500 ml) each night.
Maybe that's why I'm feeling a bit down?


----------



## SJW (14/7/08)

Another weekend down. I must say I have not had any adverse effects.....yet! If anything maybe I am sleeping a little better but I am staying up late watching the Tour De France. At least SWMBO agrees that I am not an alcoholic now. She thought I would be climbing the walls by this. Considering I have gone from 3 to 4 schooys per night every night for the past couple of years to nothing for a couple of weeks only proves I do not have an adictive side to me...maybe?



Steve


----------



## petesbrew (14/7/08)

Nice work so far Steve,
"Sadly" we have a casualty here.  
All the best to those still in the game.


----------



## Wrenny (14/7/08)

> how on earth do they measure depression in mice......give it a prod and shout c'mon ya little f*&^#@#$er smile!



Interestingly, they put them in a bucket of water for some period of time (12 minutes I think), and they measure the amount of time that they swim, and the amount of they just float. Depressed mice paddle less and float more.

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## MVZOOM (14/7/08)

Well guys, have to admit it - I have fallen off the wagon - something fierce!

Very early this month I was offered a new job at a new company, which I have accepted. This meant a few things:

* Congratulations Drinks
* Welcome aboard Drinks
* OMG you have left, Drinks (with Lunches)
* Other informal leaving drinks
* EOFY drinks

I am in Week 2 of a 5 week transition out of the business - next up are the various client drinks and then, at last, the last staff drinks and leaving functions.

My new job, however will require a degree of focus, so I intend to give a month long AFD. My job requires me to be quite social, so there's not much ability to avoid this. 

Keep on truckin', you dedicated folk.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## wabster (14/7/08)

SJW said:


> Catalyst: Don't Die Young will be repeated on ABC2 - Friday, July 11 at 5:30pm
> 
> Also showing on ABC
> - 1:30pm Tuesday, July 15



Thanks for the heads up on the repeat, I went to tape it last Tuesday night and set the bloody VCR to SBS instead of the ABC! Will get it this time, as I just went and set it.

I reckon you guys doing the AFMonth are very sensible, as it breaks habits rather than combats an addiction. I had no trouble giving up the smokes back in the mid-80's but must admit I also gave up the habit of going to the pub with my workmates every Wednesday like I used to, for a month, just to get the habit broken, and grog would have lowered my resolve. Also your mates are your worst enemy, trying to temp you back all the time.

As another poster said, it is surprising how much extra time you have to do stuff at night if you aren't sitting around having beers. I'm a dab hand at beer, as well as in the kitchen, but not big on exercise or sport and am way over the limit weight wise, so somthing has to give and soon 

I'm hoping this TV show might spur me on.

Even if I cut back I won't stop making fine beers and other nice things just have to readjust certain habits  Cheerz Wab


----------



## SJW (14/7/08)

> Well guys, have to admit it - I have fallen off the wagon - something fierce!
> 
> Very early this month I was offered a new job at a new company, which I have accepted. This meant a few things:
> 
> ...



Now worries Mike. Sounds like some interesting times ahead for you buddie. Good luck with the new job.

Steve


----------



## Darren (14/7/08)

I'm still in the game. Never drunk so much cordial in my life. Nice to know I can stop if i want to

cheers

Darren


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (14/7/08)

Well Im off the wagon. As I mentioned I started in June and clocked 4 and a bit weeks but the depression was too much. My wife kept throwing me in the pool hoping id stop swimming....

Good luck guys.

Cheers BDB


----------



## white.grant (14/7/08)

Me too, I failed last week but not before enjoying the view from the moral high ground. 

cheers

Grant


----------



## agraham (16/7/08)

Moderation is the key lads, and you need to exercise for 30 mins twice a week. I dont see the point in going cold turkey...


----------



## SJW (16/7/08)

So are you in for the long haul Darren? It could just end up being me and you that get through this month. I might need to do a poll in August to find out who made it.

Steve


----------



## staggalee (16/7/08)

SJW said:


> OK Kiddies, weekend number 2. Chin up, stay strong almost halfway through. Its a bit sad though, I am brewing like a mad man and have planned my drinking session for the 1st of August. I will start with a pint of CAP, then an Oktoberfest, then a Dortmundr and finish with what ever I brew next week, maybe a tripple decoction Pilsner. I have already washed my favourite beer glass ready for the big day.
> Sad I know.
> 
> Steve



Yeah well, I don`t get it.
You give up the piss for a month, and halfway thru the month you`re eyeing off the clock/calendar and planning what you`ll be hooking into in pints on the first day it`s over.
More beer-driven insanity :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## mika (16/7/08)

I'm still with ya Steve. Planning to brew this weekend, first time in quite a while actually, so still have the brain ticking over on beer, but haven't really felt the need for a beer yet. I don't know that the health effects will be truly seen as it's been too frickin cold to be running around outside so I've been a slob and replaced beer with an increased coca-cola consumption. Oh well... can't win them all. I generally only drink on a couple of nights of the week and if the month end didn't coincide with one of those days I'd keep going but seriously...who's not drinking on a friday night ?  But then start of the month was a Tuesday, so I hadn't partaken of the amber liquid from the Sunday night.
I've noticed a bit better productivity around the house during my usual drinking days as it's not a couple of beers in front of the TV, I'll get up and go do something, even if it's as simple as measuring the garden for the planned retic project.

For those of you wondering why you'd do it. It's nice to know that you're still in control of it and that it's not controlling you.


----------



## SJW (16/7/08)

> For those of you wondering why you'd do it. It's nice to know that you're still in control of it and that it's not controlling you.


Nice. That's about it.

Steve


----------



## joecast (16/7/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Well guys, have to admit it - I have fallen off the wagon - something fierce!
> 
> Very early this month I was offered a new job at a new company, which I have accepted. This meant a few things:
> 
> ...



geez mike, you must have been pretty popular at your old job!!  



SJW said:


> I might need to do a poll in August to find out who made it.
> 
> Steve


i'd like to see that. could be interesting. and those who make it the whole month will surely deserve some recognition.
maybe some sort of badge or pin or something. could say:

"I survived the big dry - July '08"

keep it up fellas!


----------



## Gerard_M (17/7/08)

staggalee said:


> Yeah well, I don`t get it.
> You give up the piss for a month, and halfway thru the month you`re eyeing off the clock/calendar and planning what you`ll be hooking into in pints on the first day it`s over.
> More beer-driven insanity :lol:
> 
> stagga.



+1

Not much use stopping for a month if you head back in the same direction at the same speed!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## boingk (17/7/08)

Good work guys, nice to see it being done! I generally have at least 3 alcohol free days a week...although I'll also generally have a night out with the boys and have enough to make me feel merry without making a fool of myself. Otherwise its a casual beer with dinner or in the afternoon sun, just the one :icon_cheers:


----------



## SJW (18/7/08)

Well, here we go again with the big pump up for another weekend. Only one more weekend ofter this one. I am brewing my 4th beer for the month, and English Bitter, so come August I will have 4 beers tapped and ready to drink. CAP, Oktoberfest, Dormunder and the E.B. (If theres any soda water left it will go down the drain) :super: 

Steve


----------



## therook (18/7/08)

Well, I'm off to the pub anyone want to join me.

I don't know if I'll have the JS Amber, LC or Mountain Goat first. :beerbang: 

hang in there fellas....top job

Rook


----------



## SJW (18/7/08)

> Well, I'm off to the pub anyone want to join me.
> 
> I don't know if I'll have the JS Amber, LC or Mountain Goat first.



Funny thing is I have been to the pub more this month than ever, with work lunch's and that. Even exchanged a few free beers with a meal for a coffee. 
I have never been a pub type of bloke for drinking anyway, I like to sit at home in a dark corner and drink alone  

Steve


----------



## Darren (26/7/08)

Final week, piece of piss. The most unusual experience I have had is dinner at the pub without a beer (I don't think I had ever done that before)

cheers

Darren


----------



## SJW (26/7/08)

Too easy, especially this last week, as I was rushed in for surgery on a mass the docs found in my maxillary sinus. So now I have a mouth full of stitches and dont feel like a beer at all. Pathology comes back Wednesday so lets hope all is well for beers on Friday night.

Steve.


----------



## mika (26/7/08)

That's no good Steve. Hope all is well. The thirst is really there now :chug: I've been brewing this month as well, first in a little while actually...don't know how that makes sense :huh: Brewed a Blonde Ale today, might have left the run a bit late to have it on tap for the drought relief, but Friday's looking good. Went out for dinner with the missus and one of her couple friends. I know what you mean, seems weird to be out ordering up a nice reef and beef and sipping on Coke. Still too cold to exercise (my excuse and I'm sticking to it) and I can't say I've seen any real positive side effects, but oh well, it's been good to take the test.


----------



## SJW (1/8/08)

Well its all over guys. How did u fair? I hate to say it but on Wednesday I has 7 schooys after receiving some very bad new re:the mass in my sinus.(see post 132) So I guess from now on, for a while I will be off the beer until further notice. Not much to say really..................Just pray for me if your that way inclined and its time for God to do something special. 


Stephen Wright


----------



## newguy (1/8/08)

SJW,

My sympathies. I hope they caught it early enough and that the inevitable radiation/chemo isn't too hard on you. Keep us posted & all the best.


----------



## Steve Lacey (1/8/08)

Steve, very sorry to hear your news. I hope the treatment goes well. All the very best...and yes, do please keep us posted when and as you can.


----------



## Stuster (1/8/08)

Sorry to hear that, Steve. Hope they've caught it early and good luck with whatever treatment you have to go through.






And see, this is what happens when you go off the beer.


----------



## SJW (1/8/08)

> And see, this is what happens when you go off the beer.



BASTARD :lol:


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (1/8/08)

Sorry to hear the news Stephen,

All the best mate, I'll be sending the positive thoughts your way.

BDB


----------



## petesbrew (1/8/08)

Hope the treatment goes well, SJW.
Quick prayer sent off.
oh, and well done for the month off.


----------



## Fents (1/8/08)

Steve Congrats on making it the whole month, big big effort right there.

Also real sorry to her your crook. My wifes little bro has just been through some horrible shit but he's come out ok and i seriously hope you can do the same. Think i speak for a few on here when we say we are thinking of ya. Good luck champ.


----------



## Doogiechap (1/8/08)

Steve congrats and condolences all in one :blink: .
Mate, I'll be praying for you !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Wardhog (1/8/08)

I'm not religious so I'll give you my wishes and hopes instead, Steve. 

A lesser but still earth-shattering diagnosis has been doing my head in for a while now, but I can only imagine what you're going through. I also wish for strength for you too. 


Well done to all you guys who completed the month.


----------



## Muggus (1/8/08)

I managed to do my part by going 5 days without a drink this week. 
Though this does follow a holiday last week, in which we visited many cellar doors in the Hunter Valley ...i needed the break from drinking!


----------



## Ross (1/8/08)

All the best Steve, hope you make a quick & full recovery.

cheers Ross


----------



## schooey (1/8/08)

... Shit Mate! That's some nasty news. Keep your chin up and go to war with the bastard and strength to you and yours, Steve


----------



## goatherder (1/8/08)

All the best Steve, hope things take a turn for the better.


----------



## joecast (1/8/08)

sorry to hear the bad news steve. hope it all turns out well for ya.
and great effort to you and all the other beer-free july alumni. super effort and i raise my glass to you. cheers.
joe


----------



## white.grant (1/8/08)

Good luck Steve. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Darren (1/8/08)

Hey Steve,

Sheez, thats no good. I wish you all the best mate for a speedy recovery.

I sincerely want to thank you for the original idea of a "Beer free challenge month". I made it and feel better in myself knowing that I did it. I wonder how many of the 83% of non-responders could do the same?

Thanks and cheers

Darren


----------



## SJW (3/8/08)

Thanks fellas, I am starting to get my head around this. But these docs hit u with the bad news then send u home to crack up over it for a week or so while they orginise PET scan and MRI's and other appointments. Anyway I spent 2 hours stuffed in a MRI machine on Saturday so I guess things are moving. Will keep u posted (maybe I might started another thread later) as to how things are going.

Steve


----------

